# Bonsai soil



## foxfish (13 Dec 2010)

I went into my local garden centre to buy some bonsai soil, when I got home I noticed this...


----------



## a1Matt (13 Dec 2010)

Nice spot


----------



## foxfish (13 Dec 2010)

Well it is particularly interesting for me as my standard bonsai potting mix is made up from sophisticat cat litter at Â£7.50 per 30l & bonsai soil at Â£3.50 per 8l. I have been using that mix for years but, now it seems I should of been using it in my tank!LOL.


----------

